# Recent pics of Ellie and Willow



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd share, as I dont seem to have posted any for ages.
 
These were taken last month at a local show and at home.


----------



## cjessy (Feb 24, 2008)

TOO CUTE! :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Too sweet! Ellie is really looking smart and Willow looks like such a dear pony. 
I love the last photo of Ellie's legs akimbo while Willow says "I'm eating some grass I don't care what you say"


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hehe, I know. Thanks Vida. I think she's smiling through her teeth while saying that! Lol. He's such a fab pony, really looks after Ellie.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute. Look good together!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

So adorable together. It's wonderful your daughter is getting to ride so much at such a young age, and on a great pony like Willow.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

They're adorable! What a pair they make!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tooo cute!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh my gosh! they are just adorable! They make a great team together!

You should frame the last picture.. too cute!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I've got that one framed and the top one.  The top one is Ellie's favourite, you cant tell but she's telling him off, they're having words. :lol: 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's too adorable!

The first photo looks like it could be on a shirt... and have a cute saying underneath it.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The first picture brings tears to my eyes. Oh my good your daughter is stunning and she has the cutest little pony I have ever seen. Kudos to you for getting her a good horse and keeping her interested. There is nothing better than seeing love in a child's eye's when they are with horses. Amazing!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww bless you and thank you very much FGR. I think that picture is my favourite of all time. Ellie's asked for it to be made into a poster for her bedroom wall, we're putting it away for christmas for her, its huge!

I just read to Ellie what you had said and she filled up, she's such a sensitive little girl. Thanks again FGR.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No problem! You have to be sure to take a picture of Ellie when she gets the picture at Christmas! That will be worth seeing forever!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my gosh, she's growing up so much!!! i remember you posting pics from earlier this year i believe and she seems that she as grown so much with her pony!!! what a beautiful little lady


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at that little pro. Looks like she's ready to hit the pro circuit eh! Loved the pics, lucky to have such a good pony


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Awww thats so sweet, I think every lil girl should have a white princess pony!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww thanks so much everyone.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Meggymoo, those are really really great pictures!! Is Ellie your daughter?? She is very cute and Willow is adorable. I especially love the first and last pics. Thanks for sharing those. They made me smile.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww thankyou. Yes she is. She's only 5yrs old, but she's had Willow since she was 3. I dread the day that she out grows him, but my husband agree's we'll never sell him. He's such a fantastic little pony, very kind and he's only just turned 10yrs himself.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

That is unbelievably cute!! They look great together, like a perfect pair!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

those pictures are adorable . maybe we will see her in the grand prix competitions one day


----------

